# Valverde: I never tested positive



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Valverde has a way with words. Not great PR for the sport.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/valverde-i-never-tested-positive/


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

He paid his due, served his ban, for what happened at a time that doping was given. But on the other hand, those guys Froome and Wiggins were never banned for their violation, errgh I mean TUEs. Get over it man. Valverde is no saint, but I like how you give Froome the thumbsup. Hard to miss your pro-Froome "subtlety". Brit?


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

That whoosh you heard was the significance and familiarity of the words “never tested positive” going over your head - yet again.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

38 year old with super human results, and a unrepentant hard core doping past. What "dues" did he pay exactly. . . .


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

LA never tested positive either...


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Finx said:


> LA never tested positive either...


Actually....he did, but he had a prescription...


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Lance did and was given a back dated TUE for it. Valverde hasn't. Best thing for him to say, probably not, but his ban did not come from a positive test it came from matching DNA to a blood bag. At this point the team really needs to have someone from their PR dept have a discussion with him. However, I also know Valverde isn't the best of speakers to begin with. So that's also there. Oh and in that interview he also said, people will think whatever they want.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

Since at least 1991 every elite tour rider used PEDs and today its a standard or common in almost every sport.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Dude stole someones line.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

KoroninK said:


> Lance did and was given a back dated TUE for it. Valverde hasn't. Best thing for him to say, probably not, but his ban did not come from a positive test it came from matching DNA to a blood bag.


What's the difference? Did someone steal Valverde's blood in his sleep and plant it in Fuentes fridge?


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

The Weasel said:


> What's the difference? Did someone steal Valverde's blood in his sleep and plant it in Fuentes fridge?


Testing blood bags is not failing an anti doping test. As we have learned not failing an anti doping test does not mean an athlete is not doping.


----------

